# Wheel refurb Inverness



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Has anyone used Rimtech Inverness.

My daughter needs her wheels refurbed and this is the nearest company for her to have the work done.

Looking for anyone who has used them to give an honest opinion to the quality of work

Cheers

John


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nobody used these guys?


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

What about doing it yourself!! the gear only coss about £30-£35 quid at halfords


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

It's the leaking rims that are the problem, they need to be powder coated


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

47p2 said:


> It's the leaking rims that are the problem, they need to be powder coated


From looking at the site above it does seem like it's a paint process they do. I would probably phone them to see if they actually do powder coating.


----------



## J-FTO (Jan 1, 2010)

I've used them, they shot blasted & painted (they don't powdercoat)a set of 18" Kei force 10 alloys. I picked them up the next day for £300. Quality wise this is only the 2nd time I've had alloys refurbed, I had problems fitting one of the alloys back onto my car- ended up using a file on the bit behind the centre cap, so it would clear the hub. The overall finish from a distance looks fab, close up not so good.

There's also profurb on Carsegate road Inverness.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

> Finished Wheels
> 
> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit, sed diam nonummy nibh euismod tincidunt ut laoreet dolore magna aliquam erat volutpat. Ut wisi enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exerci tation ullamcorper suscipit lobortis nisl ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis autem vel eum iriure dolor in hendrerit in vulputate velit esse molestie consequat, vel illum dolore eu feugiat nulla facilisis at vero eros et accumsan et iusto odio dignissim qui blandit praesent luptatum zzril delenit augue duis dolore te feugait nulla facilisi.
> Nam liber tempor cum soluta nobis eleifend option congue nihil imperdiet doming id quod mazim placerat facer possim assum. Typi non habent claritatem insitam; est usus legentis in iis qui facit eorum claritatem. Investigationes demonstraverunt lectores legere me lius quod ii legunt saepius.
> Claritas est etiam processus dynamicus, qui sequitur mutationem consuetudium lectorum. Mirum est notare quam littera gothica, quam nunc putamus parum claram, anteposuerit litterarum formas humanitatis per seacula quarta decima et quinta decima. Eodem modo typi, qui nunc nobis videntur parum clari, fiant sollemnes in futurum


freaky deaky dutch


----------



## Cleanerbeemer (Jun 26, 2010)

If you want them powder coated then give PPS in Inverurie a ring. They did the alloys on my X5 and the finish and service was brilliant. They can also put you in touch with Norman Crighton at Tyre Devotion who can strip the tyres off the rims and store the car until he refits the tyres. Mine was off the road for 3 days to ge them done if you can live that long without it.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Inverurie is too far in the opposite direction, I'll get them done next time she comes down to Glasgow for a few days.

Thanks everyone for your assistance


----------

